# You guys want pictures, here you go



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Feel free to bash away on anything. The fixture are 1000W HPS. These are all before pictures no afters', didn't want to showcase my hackery right off the bat. Been boring lately just light poles, which sucks when you hate heights.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You need to turn the "R" channel on your camera down about 16-17%.

And a truck that size doesn't have outriggers??? :whistling2:


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

It does have out riggers in the rear of the truck not the front. The camera is a cheap point and shoot, the excessive red is sunburn, even with 70+ SPF. Gotta love Florida in the summer time.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

what, no hard hat???


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> It does have out riggers in the rear of the truck not the front. The camera is a cheap point and shoot, the excessive red is sunburn, even with 70+ SPF. Gotta love Florida in the summer time.


Then the clouds are sunburned too.:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Does anybody use the Ideal (or equivalent) black high-temperature wire nuts when doing an HID ballast change? I've only seen them stocked on one local supply house shelf.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> Gotta love Florida in the summer time.


No you don't. :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I especially like the uninsulated unused conductors, as well as the hanging-loose ignitor.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Does anybody use the Ideal (or equivalent) black high-temperature wire nuts when doing an HID ballast change? I've only seen them stocked on one local supply house shelf.


Yessir, I have a box of them:thumbsup: I jumped up a helper's butt for using them on interior fixtures after I told him twice not to.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

As far as the clouds they are white on my mac, get rid of windoze or your bad monitor.

Hard hat only on construction site otherwise Tilley the whole way.

There are not any uninsulated conductors unless you mean the stake-on on the cap., and yes the ignitor was as Tom Petty says, " Free Falling":laughing:. 

When you open a fixture in Florida you never know what you are going to get. I've learned to position the bucket to catch whatever falls out, including snakes (so far only non-poisonous) and keep the toes clear. Ballasts on steel toe boots still hurt. Cobra head fixtures are the worst. 

The black high temp wire nuts are all I use, any other type just turn to plastic dust.

Oh and Speedy, I will take the heat over cold any day. Maybe it is because I was born and raised in this hell. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> As far as the clouds they are white on my mac, get rid of windoze or your bad monitor...........


 
Then you need to reduce the "G" channel on your monitor by 16-17%. :whistling2:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Greg.,

Are you using the standard HPS bulb or compact HPS verison?

Tell me about stupid corba heads I have few of them the guts fall on me and just cuss in French a bit.

My worst one is 1000 W Metal Halide horzontal verison to make it worst is they are compact verison Merde I hate it half of the time I unscrew them the bulb imploded on me. {BT38 verison }

But I learn a trick anytime I get the Horzontal verison get a masking or shipping tape and tape the damm bulb like heck and go ahead and unscrew it it will catch just about all the glass it pop out.

The other thing anytime I have to replace the ballast I add inline fuse along with it so if that ballast smoked out it will not shut down the whole parking lot luminaires.

Merci,Marc


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Is that a 1980 something international?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Greg said:


> Feel free to bash away on anything.


Your mustache is trimmed crooked and/or there is some food stuff dangling from it.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

crazyboy said:


> Is that a 1980 something international?


 
Almost but mid 90s International / Navistar and I am pretty sure that is former FPL truck 

I have 1987 International service truck as well for my bucket truck and one nice feature it have is it have 4X4 on it.

Merci,Marc


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> No you don't. :no:


Kinda feels like Florida up here in NY!! I cant wait for winter!


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

frenchelectrican said:


> Almost but mid 90s International / Navistar and I am pretty sure that is former FPL truck
> 
> I have 1987 International service truck as well for my bucket truck and one nice feature it have is it have 4X4 on it.
> 
> Merci,Marc


Thanks Marc. It looked familiar.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i hate doing these ballast changes. the new ones never seem to fit right and i always end up rigging it. i love opening up these lights to find nests of ants that like to bite or flying insects that like to sting.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> Greg.,
> 
> Are you using the standard HPS bulb or compact HPS verison?
> 
> ...


The HPS bulbs are the standard size not the compact. We usually install the fuses at the base of the pole. The tape idea sounds good I'll have to try it some time, I usually use the cardboard wrapper that the new bulb comes in to get the old bulbs outs.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Your mustache is trimmed crooked and/or there is some food stuff dangling from it.


Trimmed crooked and grey hair. Had to shave it off last week and waiting for it to fill back out so I can trim neatly.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

crazyboy said:


> Thanks Marc. It looked familiar.





frenchelectrican said:


> Almost but mid 90s International / Navistar and I am pretty sure that is former FPL truck
> 
> I have 1987 International service truck as well for my bucket truck and one nice feature it have is it have 4X4 on it.
> 
> Merci,Marc


It was a former FPL truck not sure on the year. Next time I run it I'll look.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Greg said:


> Trimmed crooked and grey hair. Had to shave it off last week and waiting for it to fill back out so I can trim neatly.



Personally....in just a few mere weeks I go all _Grizzly Adams_ until spring thaw :thumbsup:


----------

